# Music that's always been close to your heart



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What pieces of music have been close to your heart since the moment you heard them--that you felt an immediate connection to--that hold a special meaning for you? Could be classical or not. I've always felt an attachment to "The Fool on the Hill" by The Beatles. When I was bullied in 6th grade, I heard this song and felt that it reflected my situation. I've felt that it reflects my view of myself ever since.

_Day after day alone on the hill,
The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still
But nobody wants to know him--
They can see that he's just a fool
And he never gives an answer,
But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head
See the world spinning 'round.

Well on his way his head in a cloud,
The man of a thousand voices talking perfectly loud
But nobody ever hears him
Or the sound he appears to make,
And he never seems to notice,
But the fool on the hill . . .

Nobody seems to like him
They can tell what he wants to do.
And he never shows his feelings,
But the fool on the hill . . .
_


----------

